# generator suggestions



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

We have a big welding project coming up and I think we need to just bite the bullet and buy a gasoline generator. My son says it needs to be at least 9000 watts. What are your suggestions? If I am going to fork over the bucks, I don't want something that is going to break down in a short time. I'm afraid to get one at Harbor Freight, as I've heard the quality can fluctuate a lot, especially if it comes from China. So what are the better brands you would recommend? Home Depot or Lowe's OK as a source?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well are you using it for welding or just running lights or something? All the drunk welders around here seem to like the big Millers. Now as far as the other possibility..Onan wrote the book for us RV types...could prob deal with a Honda. Sure wished Toyoter was making those things. They do it right. I am waiting till they come out with a motorcycle. The Little Bride done said if I show up with a Harley or a airplane..she is headed to devorce court. Happily wedded bliss huh?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

To figure out how big a generator you need, we need to know what you plan to run at one time. I assume that he is talking about the welder. 9000 watts would be about right for a buzz box welder drawing 50 amp at 220 volts. You might also look at a gas engine welder. Most allow you to pull 120/220 volt power off it. If you already have the welder, I'd go 10,000 watts. 
You would probably have to go to and industrial unit on a small trailer to get a decent one and that will be big $$$$$.
A small version is in Home Depot for close to $1800. Generac brand name. I've owned one of their 5,000 W units for years and the only problem I had was the oil pressure sensor went out and I had to play with the wire to get it started when I needed. Cost like $5 to replace. The reviews on the Home Depot website aren't the best.

Honda is like $5700


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

First is whether you already have the welder. If so, it will tell you what the maximum power draw is. Buying a separate generator I would go with a Briggs engine. I run my 220VAC arc/stick welder off a 5500watt generator that has a 30amp 220VAC plug.

If you don't have the welder yet, as mentioned I would suggest as mentioned a Miller generator/welder combination. 

Depends on what you are welding. Arc or mig welder?

RV Onan generators are highly reliable but 99% of them are only 120VAC output which isn't going to work for a 220VAC welder.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Trailblazer® 325 Engine-Driven Welder | Miller


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Have you considered just renting a gasoline welder for your project? I know you said it is going to be a big project, but still, unless you feel you will be in the need of it in the future...perhaps just renting it will save you as opposed to buying one? Just a thought.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

After 6 months any gasoline generator is useless once the available gasoline goes stale, and that's with extenders.
It's less time with untreated gasoline. I have trouble if I use month old gasoline.
If you're going to sink big bucks into a genny make it an LPG one, and stock up on tanks. You can get a 200lb tank installed and they come out to fill it.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Anthonyx said:


> After 6 months any gasoline generator is useless once the available gasoline goes stale, and that's with extenders.
> It's less time with untreated gasoline. I have trouble if I use month old gasoline.
> If you're going to sink big bucks into a genny make it an LPG one, and stock up on tanks. You can get a 200lb tank installed and they come out to fill it.


Wow. All the gasoline I use is older than that. Some with and some without Pri-G treatment.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

I see - all the gas you use.

You buy gas and let it sit for 6 months plus before using it.

Let your vehicle sit for 6 months with gas in the tank and see what happens.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Draw for the welder is what is important. What you have to look at with the generator is its 240VAC amperage output needing to match the need of the welder. From the generator it is a phased output tapping from both 120VAC legs of the generator to get the 240VAC. The generator itself doesn't have a 240V leg.

So don't assume you need a certain wattage generator to run a welder. Its the amperage of the 240VAC plug you need to look at.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Anthonyx said:


> I see - all the gas you use.
> 
> You buy gas and let it sit for 6 months plus before using it.
> 
> Let your vehicle sit for 6 months with gas in the tank and see what happens.


You drive home like me and the rest of my unit post deployment. Don't forget to take a battery terminal off though that sucks.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Anthonyx said:


> I see - all the gas you use.
> 
> You buy gas and let it sit for 6 months plus before using it.
> 
> Let your vehicle sit for 6 months with gas in the tank and see what happens.


In my car, no. I drive it every day so obviously I gas up regularly. 
I believe we were talking about generators. Yes, the gas I use in my generator, lawn mowers, etc is way older than 6 months. I have indeed had other vehicles sit for long periods of time, over a year, start up and run fine without even using any gas treatment.

Now - do you see? Idiot.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> In my car, no. I drive it every day so obviously I gas up regularly.
> I believe we were talking about generators. Yes, the gas I use in my generator, lawn mowers, etc is way older than 6 months. I have indeed had other vehicles sit for long periods of time, over a year, start up and run fine without even using any gas treatment.
> 
> Now - do you see? Idiot.


If any want to take your advice and rely on stored gasoline - or take your advice on anything else - that's fine with me.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Anthonyx said:


> I see - all the gas you use.
> 
> You buy gas and let it sit for 6 months plus before using it.
> 
> Let your vehicle sit for 6 months with gas in the tank and see what happens.


My wife's car sat for almost a year when she was fighting cancer. Didn't have a bit of trouble starting it. The gas I am going to use to mow my lawn in a week or so is over a year and a half old. I've never treated any of it. YMMV


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad you've had such good luck with your fuel. maybe it's just advertising BS but I will always use Sta-Bil type products in my fuel. For me, rather safe than sorry.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I use stabil in all of my fuel except for my daily drivers. Better to be safe than sorry. Besides it is cheap insurance.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

I gotta find one of these super-batteries that can sit for a year without going dead.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

What does a battery have to do with fuel stabilizer? 
Look in the store for a, "trickle charger". They keep automobile batteries charged for long periods.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Of course.
While your wife was in the hospital for a year you never started her car or ran it until the gas was gone.

Instead of starting it for 10 minutes to charge up the battery you had it on a charger for a year.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Correct. It sat in the garage pretty much untouched. I had a vw bug that sat for close to two years while I was in the Army.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Of course.

I like totally believe you.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Who are you again that I'm supposed to care ?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a car sit for three years with unleaded regular (10% ethanol) and I started it up by just priming the carburetor and fired it up. It ran fine - no stabilizers nothing. It drove fine but the exhaust did smell funny. It was "bad" gas but it still worked.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Well I'm glad we settled that.

Just buy gasoline and let it sit for years, then run it through your machinery.

No problem.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Anthonyx said:


> Well I'm glad we settled that.
> 
> Just buy gasoline and let it sit for years, then run it through your machinery.
> 
> No problem.


You know, Anthonyx, I had planned on logging in here today to edit and apologize for my reply to you yesterday. I was in an irritable mood from something totally unrelated and I'm afraid my attitude carried over into my post. 
However, after seeing how you are responding to everyone else who's experience is different than yours I can only now conclude that my first assumption was correct.

People come on here and relate their experience to the topic and your snide comebacks imply that you think they are full of shit.

To expand on my own experience...I store gasoline and have been doing it for years. I rotate out the oldest first and replenish as I go. I am typically using year old gas. For the past two years I have been treating it with Pri-G. Prior to that I used no stabilizers but some years I would put Sta-Bil into my lawn tractor tank for the last mow of the season. Not always. I've been running the same lawn tractor for 12 years, the same chain saws and weed whackers for 15 years, the same power washer for something in between and my generator for just two years. I've had no issues.

I've had vehicles that I wasn't using sit for a year or more. After my fathers stroke I had his van for almost two years. I'm not a car guy and had my other daily drivers so they just sat there. Yeah, had to jump start them but that's not related to gas. All started and ran fine. My brother is still driving my Dad's old van many years later so apparently it did no harm, even in the long term.
That's been my experience. Others have had similar experience. You've had yours and it's different. That's not a reason to reply to everyone with smart-ass comments.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> You know, Anthonyx, I had planned on logging in here today to edit and apologize for my reply to you yesterday. I was in an irritable mood from something totally unrelated and I'm afraid my attitude carried over into my post.
> However, after seeing how you are responding to everyone else who's experience is different than yours I can only now conclude that my first assumption was correct.
> 
> People come on here and relate their experience to the topic and your snide comebacks imply that you think they are full of shit.
> ...


You know Blackdog, I didn't realize what a squared-away, fun to be around guy you must be until I read your "experiment".

I don't recall my calling anyone an "idiot". I can understand your irritability - in fact I imagine you wake up mad at the world in the morning which would explain why your life is an ongoing disaster.

I have no problem with you at all - in fact I hope all the idiots take your advice on all matters.

Sounds like you have a personal problem to me - Take it to the Chaplain.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

I see now. Your issue, or one of them, is reading comprehension! None of us gave advice to anyone. We gave real world experiences. Words have meanings. Look them up if you aren't sure.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

- and here I thought you didn't care.

Here's a thought; you stop posting to me, and I'll ignore you.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Anthonyx said:


> You know Blackdog, I didn't realize what a squared-away, fun to be around guy you must be until I read your "experiment".
> 
> I don't recall my calling anyone an "idiot". I can understand your irritability - in fact I imagine you wake up mad at the world in the morning which would explain why your life is an ongoing disaster.
> 
> ...


Man, you are a serious piece of work. Brush up on your reading comprehension. I never claimed you called anyone an idiot. I called you an idiot.
I am amazed at how you are able to know all about my life from just a few posts. Quite a talent. Judging from your constant negativity maybe it's just a classic case of projection.
I don't know why you keep making reference to my 'advice' and whether people follow it. I haven't advised anyone of anything. As I said before, I shared what my experience has been. Gasoline has worked fine for me well beyond the 6 months or less it works for you. Simple as that.


----------



## tekniq (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry to interrupt but what is a LPG generator?


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

tekniq said:


> Sorry to interrupt but what is a LPG generator?


Liquified Petroleum Gas


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

To the OP, and not tony, gas storage isn't even a minor consideration from what you have said your need is. You can get gas on an as needed basis. You might want to consider a diesel though for heavy usage. Don't mean to muddy the water with more options, but a diesel should hold up well. And yeah, stay away from HF for things like this.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I've considered going the LPG route but for me gas seems a better option. The propane tanks store well, safely and long and I keep some but plan on using my propane for cooking. Once the tanks are gone I think it'd be easier for me to scavenge or barter gas than try to find full propane tanks.


----------



## tekniq (Apr 1, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Liquified Petroleum Gas


Thank you 

My other question then since this thread is going and it'd be silly to make a new one.. how would you go about stocking up on fuel tanks without ending up with authorities having a lot of questions about you purchasing large amounts of it? I mean, not that you exactly have anything to hide since you're not doing anything illegal but I imagine that would be a PITA when it comes to OPSEC.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

tekniq said:


> Sorry to interrupt but what is a LPG generator?


A generator that runs on propane.
Propane keeps longer than gasoline or diesel, burns cleaner, and is safer and cheaper.
Propane and methane are similar and methane is one of the easily made homemade fuels.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tekniq said:


> Thank you
> 
> My other question then since this thread is going and it'd be silly to make a new one.. how would you go about stocking up on fuel tanks without ending up with authorities having a lot of questions about you purchasing large amounts of it? I mean, not that you exactly have anything to hide since you're not doing anything illegal but I imagine that would be a PITA when it comes to OPSEC.


Its quite common for farmers to have large tanks for gasoline and diesel on their property. In many areas there will be some local gas suppliers that make deliveries to farms and other businesses which is perfectly legal in my area.

In regards to propane, my LP provider offers 250, 500 and 1000 gallon tanks. I'm sure you can get a larger one, I just never asked.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

People do different things for storage. Some are fortunately in farm settings and can have large 275 gallon or larger fuel tanks. Some just use multiple 5gal gas cans. I've heard of people doing 55gal metal drums. I use 15 and 20gal HDPE drums and some 5gal cans. I fill the drums from the 5gal cans and do it in reverse as I use it.

Propane tanks can be had in 20, 40, 60 and 100lb tanks that you can take in for filling or you can go with a larger tank installed by a propane company. The installed tank may require permits in your area. There are no real paper trails from any most of these except going with propane or fuel delivery.
With any fuel storage be aware that most homeowners policies limit what you can store and if exceed that and have a fire because of it they may not pay.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Anthonyx said:


> I gotta find one of these super-batteries that can sit for a year without going dead.


I have a bunch of farm equipment. Everything has a battery. Anything sits for 3 Months it's touchy. Six months you are on your way to the store.

You have to pull them out and trickle charge them once in a while and let them set on a wood block. Or they are junk. Even the best excide or die hard.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I tried to type this out already once. So I will try again.

I called Peterson oil in Greenville yesterday. They sell large propane tanks. So you do not have to pay rent and you can call to get the best deal on propane. 

980 for a refurbished 500 gallon above ground.
2200 for a 1000 gallon underground. 

2.17 for propaine large delivery.

Adds up to 1/5 of a solar system.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

alterego said:


> I have a bunch of farm equipment. Everything has a battery. Anything sits for 3 Months it's touchy. Six months you are on your way to the store.
> 
> You have to pull them out and trickle charge them once in a while and let them set on a wood block. Or they are junk. Even the best excide or die hard.


If a battery gets low enough no trickle charge will revive it - you have to hit it with a big charge, and about half the time it just won't hold a charge.

When the temp goes below 20f I get out every hour and crank up my diesels - makes a lovely racket.

Batteries have "memory" and once a charge is drawn from them they will discharge even if disconnected.

I tried to keep a deep cycle charged with a trickle once - I cooked the battery and ruined a nice Schumacher computer controlled charger.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's a generator that runs off of drama and the Easter Bunny farts.

I think the only thing that hasn't been mentioned is running at full load and half load. It has to do with how much gas is burned. Maybe rotate what is running after an outage.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Military diesel 10 kW or 15 KW


----------

